# Papizantes, Latin or Greek?



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 2, 2019)

Durham cites Boyd's massive Latin commentary on Ephesians on the parity (identity) of presbyter and bishop. He says Boyd called his many opponents (defenders of diosisian bishop), papizantes. He references Boyd on page 502 (except for typo the same page in both editions) but I cannot find his use of the term. If it is transliterated Greek that may explain it. Normally any Greek in Durham on Revelation is not transliterated, but then this may not be NT Greek. Boyd also may use the term any number of pages before or after that page. Anyone know if papizantes is Greek or Latin? Google says in Greek it means pagan; but I'm not putting store in that.
Here is the link to Boyd. Durham's comment from his digression on the identity of angel, bishop and presbyter is below. Any thoughts or eurekas are most welcome. 
I shall only add a word of that zealous, and pious writer, learned Mr. Boyd,[1] who having clearly made out this by many scriptures and citations of Fathers, both against papists and others, who (he says) in this were _papizantes, _does close with a saying of famous Whitaker against Sanders, who having cited Jerome’s reason for the bringing in of bishops for the preventing of schism, “Hoc Veri-verbium gravissimè subjungit” (he says) “_sed ipso morbo deterius penè remedium fuit. Nam ut primò unus presbyter reliquis Prælatus est, & factus Episcopus; ita postea unus Episcopus, reliquis est prælatus. Sic ista consuetudo Papam cum suâ Monarchiâ peperit, & paulatim in Ecclesiam invexit.”_[2] And then does subjoin of himself, “Nec ego sanè video, Si semel hoc remedium, ut ad schismata vel tollenda vel præcavenda necessarium, admittamus & amplectamur, cur aut quomodo gradus sistendus sit, donec ad unum summum Patriarcham sive Pontificem Oecumenicum, qui solus toti præsit Hierarchiæ Ecclesiasticæ, tandem deveniamus, atque_ Hoc Italus velit, & magno mercetur Abaddon, _ille Romanus, qui cum suis asseclis, eodem hoc utuntur argumento, ad Monarchiam suam in Ecclesiâ firmandam.”​

[1] . Boyd, In Epistolam Pauli Apostoli ad Ephesios Prælectiones (London: 1652), 502. Conferring with the Boyd, some slight corrections have been made to the text as it appeared in the first edition of Durham. The quotations are from an excursus situated in an exposition of Ephesians 4:11, which is listed in the book’s index of common places as treating the head of the church, but dealing especially with episcopacy. My thanks go again to Sherman Isbell for locating and confirming these citations in his copy of Boyd’s commentary.


[2] . Boyd is citing William Whitaker writing against Bellarmine in Controversiam de Romano Pontifice, Distributam in Quæstiones VIII in Opera theologica (1610), 540. Whitaker is responding to an argument from Nicholas Sanders, De visibili monarchia ecclesiæ (1571).


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 2, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> _papizantes_



The word looks like transliterated Greek. I guessed _παπιζαντες_ but the only thing that brings up is "pagans", and only on Google Translate. There are no results from any other online translators that I've tried.

I've learned that, while _παπι_ means "duck" and is therefore probably not useful, the word _παπάς_ means "priest". That may be a clue to the meaning of the word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 2, 2019)

As you've probably discoved, googling "papizantes" brings up a bunch of old books, all from around 1700, and all written entirely in Latin. Usually the word is seen in combination _with jurisprudentia_. Unfortunately my Latin is far too poor to figure out the text, although, if _papizante_ means "pagan", I did find one text that seemed to be speaking of pagan law versus Roman law.

Since the word brings up so few results, and all the results (on Google, at least) seem to be from the same time period (late 17th and early 18th century) it is possible that _papizantes_ is a scholarly word, of a sort more in use in academic texts in Latin (and perhaps even coined for them) and less so (if ever) in authentic, spoken Greek. It is also likely that the word, if ever actually current, has fallen out of use.

Just some thoughts. I'm not sure if they're entirely helpful, but there they are.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 2, 2019)

It looks like a Greek participial form, which you could render by something like "popifiers" or, if you wanted to be a tad more elegant, "papating" (pronounced along the analogy of "pupating"). 

You can find the root form παπιζω in the _Magna Bibliotheca Veterum Patrum et antiquorum scriptorum ecclesiasticorum. Primo quidem a Margarino de La Bigne, _but the online version is so garbled in its fonts that I can't really make out what it's about.

(https://latina.bab2min.pe.kr/xe/archive/5779)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruben, thanks; maybe Greekish Latin or Latinish Greek? Another member posted me the below which jives with the direction you were thinking and with the tagging of English and Latin title I think gets to the meaning.
"I don't know the word's origin but its form and usage is Latin.
papizante = papalizing 
papizantes = papalistic or papalizers

"Scathing critiques of canon law and ‘papalizing jurisprudence’ were typical of the
Protestant reformation. This phenomenon persisted, for instance in Heinrich Ernst Kestner’s
(1671-1723) _Discourse on papalizing jurisprudence_ (_Discursus de jurisprudentia papizante_)."

Here"


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 3, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ruben, thanks; maybe Greekish Latin or Latinish Greek? Another member posted me the below which jives with the direction you were thinking and with the tagging of English and Latin title I think gets to the meaning.
> "I don't know the word's origin but its form and usage is Latin.
> papizante = papalizing
> papizantes = papalistic or papalizers
> ...



That makes a lot more sense than "pagans".


----------



## py3ak (Jul 3, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ruben, thanks; maybe Greekish Latin or Latinish Greek? Another member posted me the below which jives with the direction you were thinking and with the tagging of English and Latin title I think gets to the meaning.
> "I don't know the word's origin but its form and usage is Latin.
> papizante = papalizing
> papizantes = papalistic or papalizers
> ...



My instincts would say it's a Greek coinage by a Latin speaker; but instincts are usually no better than their dataset, and my dataset of Greek works coined by Latin speakers is pretty small.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2019)

Could this be Muller's _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms_? A preview did not show it but that's what previews do.
And I found the word in Boyd just now; he spelled it with a double s. "hoc ex parte papissantes."


py3ak said:


> My instincts would say it's a Greek coinage by a Latin speaker; but instincts are usually no better than their dataset, and my dataset of Greek works coined by Latin speakers is pretty small.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 4, 2019)

There's no such entry in the 2006 printing, at any rate.


----------

